# Figure 8 workouts



## missclb (Feb 25, 2020)

Since moving back to the UK and working on the house renovations, I've not really needed to exercise over and above the manual work, but its time to get myself in a proper routine now and get sorted. 

I saw an ad pop up on my FB feed for Figure 8 dance cardio, and thought I'd give it a try. 

I'm a couple of weeks into it, and so far so good. It's low impact so totally safe for joints, it's just enough by the way of hard work to get the blood pumping and because it's all based on dancing (much like Zumba) it's actually enjoyable and the time passes quite quickly. It cost £36 for access to all the workout videos. I think you can do a monthly membership as well, but I dont see the point in that really. Just an excuse to get more money from folks. 

I did find it a little confusing to begin with as it's not super clear where to start, but I joined the FB community and got my hands on a schedule which i'm now using, and it's all pretty straight forward.

I can recommend if anyone is looking for something to do at home. A wee bit of coordination is useful, but you can keep doing the 1-to-1 learning video until you feel ready to do a 45 'class'.

It's by a dancer called Jaana Kunitz, she's a tiny dynamo of positivity and energy. Very easy to follow. 

Anyone else on here using it, or has used it?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 28, 2020)

Hope it goes well @missclb


----------



## missclb (Mar 1, 2020)

Thanks Mike! I'm having a blast. They ask you to take pics and measurements at the start, and i've already lost nearly an inch from my waist, so it's clearly working.


----------

